# Practical ways to relax tense muscles?



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I take Ativan and one thing I like about it is its muscle relaxant effect. I would like to replicate it without taking drugs. Anyone know techniques for this? Thanks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AdrianG,

You can do either of two things:

(1) Stretch out the muscles as if you were exercising.
(2) Tighten the muscles for about 10 seconds and then relax.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Add a magnesium supplement to your diet. Either Magnesium taurate of glycinate. I had problems with tense and spastic muscles and the magnesium took care of that.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

Definately yoga or gentle stretching. 

Also a hot bath is good.

Milk. I have read that milk is good for muscle tension because the calcium floods the muscles and acts as a muscle relaxent.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rolling on a tennis ball helps me some. i suppose you could also use it to apply pressure on your muscles with just your hand too.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Take magnesium supplements


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Soak in an Epsom salt bath (it's basically magnesium sulfate). This stuff has been around a looong time


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Ativan. I took that many years ago, and had to come off it cold turkey, it made me agrophobic for awhile, and a nervous wreck. I know alot do on here, but i won't touch prescription drugs, not after the withdrawals i experienced coming off those. I think that the right animo acids, certain B vits, and herbs and magnesium, can help you cope as well, if not better, without the spaced out look, or the dependency.


----------



## nina s (Jun 13, 2013)

To relax tense, painful muscles due to stress: besides magnesium, these have worked for me:

Feldenkrais technique; yoga excercises; l-tryptophan; and tulsi tea (holy basil). Also, a chakra-cleansing method called AIT (Advanced Integrative Therapy).

Good luck!


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry but; a really good orgasm. With another person. It doesn't work on your own.

Have you tried chi kung(qigong)? Type zhan zhuang into youtube and watch some videos on it. It's a standing meditation and is the first stage of chi kung. It helps you to become aware of the patterns of muscular tension so that you can release it by taking control of the impulses that cause it in the first place. It also builds stamina in the muscles. It may not look like much but when you are standing still like that for 5 or 10 minutes with your arms held in a particular position it can be quite hard going. There are a bunch of different postures, each one doing something specific. Once I got into it I started to really appreciate what the different postures are for. But you have to do them to fully understand...


----------

